# Top 5 Bodybuilders of All Time



## NbleSavage (Jun 23, 2013)

Great vid, very motivational.


----------



## Jada (Jun 23, 2013)

AWESOME VIDEO!  nice find!


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 23, 2013)

Good find for sure. Light weight!


----------



## PFM (Jun 23, 2013)

Arnold made his name and bodybuilding household words. The guys that came behind him wouldn't have what they have today with him.

Arnold #1

Lee over Ronnie any day, Lee looks way better.

Anyone can make a video like this and call it what they want.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 23, 2013)

My top 5

Dorian Yates (I like the freaks)
Tom Platz
Jada SI Future Pro
Arnold
Jay Cutler - say what you want about him but he treats his fans like gold. From MA too so he's my homeboy.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 23, 2013)

Jada over Arnold?



PillarofBalance said:


> My top 5
> 
> Dorian Yates (I like the freaks)
> Tom Platz
> ...


----------



## Azog (Jun 23, 2013)

I am gonna catch some shit for this...but I like Kai Greene. Greatest of all time? Surely not, but I find his interviews and videos (not the faggy ones) interesting. When Jay Cutler and Phil Heath are speaking, it takes a lot of effort not to fall asleep...


----------



## PFM (Jun 23, 2013)

Azog said:


> I am gonna catch some shit for this...but I like Kai Greene. Greatest of all time? Surely not, but I find his interviews and videos (not the faggy ones) interesting. When Jay Cutler and Phil Heath are speaking, it takes a lot of effort not to fall asleep...



KG is nothing more than a gateway to more faggy-fruits. So what KG can sell more used cars.


----------



## R1rider (Jun 23, 2013)

I was surprised by that list. i agree with it, but you cant forget about Levrone, Flex and yes Kai and Phil heath who may go down as the best of all time. Phil is young and will only get better


----------



## Jada (Jun 23, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> My top 5
> 
> Dorian Yates (I like the freaks)
> Tom Platz
> ...



Oh my lol 
1.dorian
2.ronnie
3.jay cutler
4.flex wheeler
5. Kevin levrone


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 23, 2013)

1. Yates
2. Arnold
3. Wheeler
3. Oliva
4. Zane


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah buddy lightweight!!!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 23, 2013)

I still have a poster of Tom Platz on my garage wall.   he's been my idol since I was 16.    No one will ever have legs like his.


----------



## amore169 (Jun 24, 2013)

My top 5;

Ronnie Coleman 
Dorian Yates
Sergio Oliva
Flex Wheeler
Kevin Levrone


----------



## superman4hire (Jun 24, 2013)

KC is a beast, no doubt. But he starts talking about his philosophical bs, and I start falling asleep.


----------



## superman4hire (Jun 24, 2013)

One thing I respect about the older bb's is not so much synthol. Usage these days is ridiculous.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 24, 2013)

For whatever reason I call flagrant foul on synthol

& Flex? Srsly?

Not sure if srs.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 24, 2013)

1) D. Yates
2) Arnold
3) R. Coleman
4) Phil Heath
5) Lee Haney


----------



## PFM (Jun 24, 2013)

Ronnie #1 for most religous Mr. O. (that shit gets real old real fast)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2013)

superman4hire said:


> One thing I respect about the older bb's is not so much synthol. Usage these days is ridiculous.



Can you post a pic of a prominent BB that used synthol to enhance at a show? Only one I can think of was Jay Cutler when he tore his bicep.


----------



## PFM (Jun 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Can you post a pic of a prominent BB that used synthol to enhance at a show? Only one I can think of was Jay Cutler when he tore his bicep.



Does Ken's Ass or ken Sass count? No way all that is natty.


----------



## superman4hire (Jun 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Can you post a pic of a prominent BB that used synthol to enhance at a show? Only one I can think of was Jay Cutler when he tore his bicep.



I may be hard pressed to support my opinion. I suspect many do. If you are looking for definitive proof, I have none. I'm not a pro, nor do I run in the pro circles. However, I know for a fact (through admittance) several amateur BBs are using. As well, there have been BBs like Nasser commenting about about his colleagues speculating 95% usage (of course some say he is just talking...maybe). To get to the pro level, and with big money on the line, I believe it takes more than just being genetically gifted, and high hormone protocols. I am pretty sure pro level BBs are using every available tool in their arsenal...including synthol. Why wouldn't they if armatures are even using? I'm sure it's not excessive usage...but lagging body-parts, injuries???


----------



## superman4hire (Jun 24, 2013)

Ridiculous is when even amateurs are using. It's very suspect that pros are using too.


----------



## RISE (Jun 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Can you post a pic of a prominent BB that used synthol to enhance at a show? Only one I can think of was Jay Cutler when he tore his bicep.



Nasser having his friend squeeze out synthol that got infected.






Flex looking syntholed out





IMO, Arnold is the best bodybuilder in the world. Noone can touch him.  Before he came around people who worked out were viewed as depressed narsassitic rejects, who only did it to feel better about themselves.  With out Arnold we would not have any of gyms we have today and bbing would still be looked the at the same way.  Look at the fitness industry boom after Arnold was done competeing in the 80's. 

 As for who was the best bber physique wise, that's personal preference, so the only fair way to judge is to look at what the individual did for the sport.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 25, 2013)

x2 on Aaahnold. We owe much of what we have today to him.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 26, 2013)

Right there with you rise. Ahnold even though hes not that high on my list. 

I am a depressed narcissistic reject. Lol


----------



## oldschool67 (Jul 8, 2013)

#1- arnold..the pioneer
#2- sergio..brutal size and tight waist
#3- ronnie..just plain brutal
#4-platz..brought squats back to the table.awesome
#5-fox..might be a murderer, but in his prime, he was a mass freak with the strength to back it.


----------



## Jada (Jul 8, 2013)

oldschool67 said:


> #1- arnold..the pioneer
> #2- sergio..brutal size and tight waist
> #3- ronnie..just plain brutal
> #4-platz..brought squats back to the table.awesome
> #5-fox..might be a murderer, but in his prime, he was a mass freak with the strength to back it.



Oldschool I never heard of fox whos that


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 8, 2013)

Jada said:


> Oldschool I never heard of fox whos that



Bertil Fox


----------



## losieloos (Jul 8, 2013)

superman4hire said:


> One thing I respect about the older bb's is not so much synthol. Usage these days is ridiculous.



That's because bodybuilders back in the old days didn't have access to all the drugs we do today asshole.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2013)

superman4hire said:


> I may be hard pressed to support my opinion. I suspect many do. If you are looking for definitive proof, I have none. I'm not a pro, nor do I run in the pro circles. However, I know for a fact (through admittance) several amateur BBs are using. As well, there have been BBs like Nasser commenting about about his colleagues speculating 95% usage (of course some say he is just talking...maybe). To get to the pro level, and with big money on the line, I believe it takes more than just being genetically gifted, and high hormone protocols. I am pretty sure pro level BBs are using every available tool in their arsenal...including synthol. Why wouldn't they if armatures are even using? I'm sure it's not excessive usage...but lagging body-parts, injuries???



I suspect they use too, I don't see a problem with it. They're not using in the way you see the synthol idiots with 35 inch arms using it.

Insulin and GH are what really separate today's body builders from yesteryears.

You're from Meso correct? Good to see you here. I enjoyed a particular thread over there from a thai company. Nice work.


----------



## superman4hire (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree, and suspect that insulin and GH are the main compounds largely separating today's body builders. 

Also per your question, yes I'm at Meso, but recently have been more active on some of the other boards. 

Btw, appreciate your comments. Thanks bro.


----------



## jamescaxton (Sep 18, 2014)

my decision is Arnold is #1


----------



## jamescaxton (Sep 18, 2014)

i agree with your statement


----------



## jamescaxton (Sep 18, 2014)

kc is best but arnold have more qualities


----------



## Ascastlat (Oct 3, 2014)

That's a great list. I would take Cutler off and put Vince Taylor on. Otherwise those are my picks too.


----------



## Get Some (Oct 3, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> My top 5
> 
> Dorian Yates (I like the freaks)
> Tom Platz
> ...



No Sergio??!?!


----------



## Get Some (Oct 3, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Can you post a pic of a prominent BB that used synthol to enhance at a show? Only one I can think of was Jay Cutler when he tore his bicep.



I would suspect nearly all of them use synthol in one way or another... we know just about every black guy uses synthol at least in the calves as they naturally sit high. If you do synthol right it can produce good benefits. Really get it down underneath the muscle and don't overdo the frequency. I really think most of them use it in the offseason bulking to stretch the fibers. Not many use it right before competition as the smooth look is not desirable


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 11, 2014)

"yea buddy"..."light weight"...."ain't nuttin to it but to do it".."everybody wanna be a bodybuilder"..."you have got to earn this"...."it will not be given to you"....


----------

